# Site won't load in Opera!



## smokeysmoo (30 Jan 2012)

As per title. CC suddenly won't load in Opera. All I get is;





Any ideas? I've used Opera for months and never had this. Other sites are fine it's just CC that I get this message with.
CC loads fine in Firefox and also in IE so I have a work round, but it's annoying me.


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Jan 2012)

It'll annoy you even more that I can get in using Opera - sorry!


----------



## Shaun (31 Jan 2012)

Are you using Ad-Aware by any chance?

See here for how to resolve the problem: http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/inde...oundcom/page__hl__pagenotfound__fromsearch__1

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jan 2012)

Working again  Don't know what it was tbh as I'd not had chance to try your fix Shaun, (thanks anyway). Just came home from work, tried it and bingo


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2012)

Time waster


----------



## Shaun (31 Jan 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2012)

Sorry, but I'm having major problems today ...

Opera and Firefox are locking up on me today. I've had to resort to Internet Explorer (*spit*) to get this far!

One thing I noticed in Opera was that the last message that popped up in the status bar was something about try to contact _static.ak.fbcdn.net._


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> One thing I noticed in Opera was that the last message that popped up in the status bar was something about try to contact _static.ak.fbcdn.net._


 
That address doesn't ring a bell. I believe there may be an issue with the content delivery network at Viglink (h t t p://cdn.viglink.com/api/vglnk.js) - I'll have a look on their service pages and see if they're reporting anything.

I have modified the script settings a little as there are two modes it can run in. Do a forced refresh to reload from the CC server and see if it is behaving any better?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Camrider (3 Feb 2012)

That would seem to have fixed it. I've just allowed Viglink scripts to run in both Chrome and Firefox and they are no longer freezing.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, but I'm having major problems today ...
> 
> Opera and Firefox are locking up on me today. I've had to resort to Internet Explorer (*spit*) to get this far!
> 
> One thing I noticed in Opera was that the last message that popped up in the status bar was something about try to contact _static.ak.fbcdn.net._


 
CC locked up Chrome and Firefox on me earlier today, crashing FF in fact. Now everything seems ok again.


----------

